# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..7/19/15



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Dying to see if anyone went to this auction.....

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2490606&category=0&zip=19038&kwd=bicycle


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2015)

*Sunday show and tell*

I have this Shelby airflow frame coming to me this week sometime. It's a 36 or 37. Got the guard also but the fork is wrong so I we left it behind. Rob.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 19, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Dying to see if anyone went to this auction.....
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2490606&category=0&zip=19038&kwd=bicycle




Uhhhh..WOW! Thats some serious Whizzer stuff! I had to stop looking at it..


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 19, 2015)

I posted that auction in hopes someone went. I couldnt make it there...

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 19, 2015)

Picked up my baby paramount though in rare blue.







Also started fossil hunting with my kid.







Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 19, 2015)

I bought these tanks this weekend.  I have no idea what they are off of.  They have a plate on the inside to mount on a straight frame.  Anyone ever seen these before? I thought they were pretty cool. I am sure I can find something to put them on...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 19, 2015)

So I picked up this super clean women's Elgin serial number starts with A. I'm guessing 1936 wi h chrome fenders. And also bought a 1981 Honda passport with low miles gets 100 miles out of a tank !


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 19, 2015)

*sunday show and tell*

whent to a garage sale to day and came back with this stuff even old car handle and truck lid handle the guy sold a lot of model a stuff yesterday  this was the olly thing left in car parts some of the bike parts i will sell later on the cabe sell and wanted list  thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 19, 2015)

Brought this home yesterday. A little wax, oil the chain & I'll be poppin' wheelies


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 19, 2015)

Acquired a set of adjustable TOC bars.  A long time searching. Shown on my 1900 Cleveland project.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 19, 2015)

What model is the Cleveland?  I have one from 1899


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 19, 2015)

nice to see you got those handle bars ccmerz from bicycle larry


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 19, 2015)

Got a coin this week.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 19, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> I posted that auction in hopes someone went. I couldnt make it there...
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




What could have possibly been more important?  Had I seen this I would have made the trip.  Of course tomorrow I would be exploring my home equity loan options so its probably for the best.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 19, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> What model is the Cleveland?  I have one from 1899




Model  1 4 6


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jul 19, 2015)

I traded my 68 apple krate back to the guy I got it from for this 66' coppertone, 72' green and a panosonic road bike. The 66' is a keeper, the others are for sale. The 66' was all original when another friend owned it but has since passed through three owners after him. Before I got it from the trade, the owner before him had turned it into a 5 speed with a springer fork that was half original. The rear fender was wrong and the fender bolts are not original. The sissy bar was from a krate but the shocks had been removed. Seeing as it was already messed with and the original fork gone, I took the liberty of doing some upgrades. I put on the large sissy bar, added an original S2 blueband, changed the rear fender to an original (though I will get another fender as this one was taken apart and has screw rivets which I don't like) put on an original 20 inch springer with a super deluxe front fender (again this fender has screw rivets) After that all I need are original fender mounting screws which I can hopefully get soon.


----------



## izee2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Picked up this set of identical twins. 66' Schwinn panthers. Probably made the same day. Serial #'s are 300 apart.  KB23328 & KB23022


----------



## bikiba (Jul 19, 2015)

some new departure stuff. Anyone know what the little pin thing is missing? how did someone clip it on?


----------



## izee2 (Jul 19, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Dying to see if anyone went to this auction.....
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2490606&category=0&zip=19038&kwd=bicycle




I was there. Crazy amount of stuff. Spent way more than I should but happy I did. I picked up the Blue and Red Shelby, and the red Shelby frame and tank. Not to mention a bunch of smalls. Had my little pick up truck pretty well stocked by days end. Took 5 Hours for the auction to finish. Tons of Whizzer parts and Bikes. That's not my thing but there were a bunch of guys who were. Some big money spent but some great bikes and more Whizzer parts than I have ever seen. 
Couple of bike guys there but not Cabe members.  Couple ebayers buying stuff to resell that drove the price up on a lot of the bike parts.  Also had a couple of bike "collectors" that had to have everything that they could get their hands on and were paying full+ retail on stuff.
End of the auction was the best. Lot of people left and they were box lot selling the parts. But occasionally started grouping both bike parts and car part together. Strange. Ended up with some poop I didn't need to get what I wanted. But the prices were really good then.
The pics of the auction didn't show all the smalls. Probably 4 15' tables of box lot parts.
Wife is mad at me but at least Im happy.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 19, 2015)

izee2 said:


> I was there. Crazy amount of stuff. Spent way more than I should but happy I did. I picked up the Blue and Red Shelby, and the red Shelby frame and tank. Not to mention a bunch of smalls. Had my little pick up truck pretty well stocked by days end. Took 5 Hours for the auction to finish. Tons of Whizzer parts and Bikes. That's not my thing but there were a bunch of guys who were. Some big money spent but some great bikes and more Whizzer parts than I have ever seen.
> Couple of bike guys there but not Cabe members.  Couple ebayers buying stuff to resell that drove the price up on a lot of the bike parts.  Also had a couple of bike "collectors" that had to have everything that they could get their hands on and were paying full+ retail on stuff.
> End of the auction was the best. Lot of people left and they were box lot selling the parts. But occasionally started grouping both bike parts and car part together. Strange. Ended up with some poop I didn't need to get what I wanted. But the prices were really good then.
> The pics of the auction didn't show all the smalls. Probably 4 15' tables of box lot parts.
> Wife is mad at me but at least Im happy.





That makes me feel better.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 19, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Dying to see if anyone went to this auction.....
> 
> http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2490606&category=0&zip=19038&kwd=bicycle




 That Dynacycle was phenominal!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 19, 2015)

*Delta disease*

i had another good week, first i had to see what this DELTA POWERLITE with a wood handle made for the English market i got from an ebay member in the UK is all about ,looks to be factory made no signs of the rivet holes from a smaller American made steel handle.NEXT I now have a name and model for my DELTA tea cup light with a visor appropriately named " VISORLITE " then i got 2 really fantastic pieces from cabe member " BIKE " the DELTA REFLEX SPOTLITE  and the DELTA RIOTER HORN. Thank you again Paul for working with me , some really great stuff .


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:
			
		

> the DELTA RIOTER HORN.




Very nice! Rare too!


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jul 20, 2015)

You don't happen to remember what the dynacycle brought? That was the nicest one I have seen.  I wanted it bad but chose not to get caught up in phone bidding.. Probably went for way more than I was willing to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## izee2 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rusty2wheels said:


> You don't happen to remember what the dynacycle brought? That was the nicest one I have seen.  I wanted it bad but chose not to get caught up in phone bidding.. Probably went for way more than I was willing to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not 100% but I think it was in the $1500-1700 range.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 20, 2015)

Thought about the PA auction, but then discovered a lower profile auction in NC about the same drive.
Figured there would be less competition further South, no buyers premium or tax, I spotted a promising Monark, and there were pics of groups of bicycles and was drawn to the diamond in the rough possibility.
And, I'm not a Whizzer guy.
I did leave an absentee for a Schwinn middleweight that I won for 90 bucks locally.
For a change, I don't think the auction could have played out better...
Chris


----------

